# peanut butter anyone?



## madman (Jul 18, 2008)

hey gang, id like this thread to be for peanut butter jars labled and embossed lol , labled and embossed food jars also, if ya got em post em, thanks  heres one i got today 2 bucks i love it ill post more of my collection  mike


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2008)

all 3 jfg sizes 1939 worlds fair style  mike


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2008)

both sizes of honeymoon peanut butter mike


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2008)

woops


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2008)

ben hub theres a 2 pound ive yet to get


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2008)

various jumbos


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2008)

hey lobey very nice!!!! come on guys lets keep this thing going it could be great!  mike


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2008)

white house


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2008)

check out this guy im guessing mustard? i know theres 3 diff faces


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2008)

tilts?


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2008)

since this is the jar section lets keep it all jars  mmm honey


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2008)

hey gang lets see them labels


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2008)

american pickles  speas


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2008)

pix


----------



## capsoda (Jul 19, 2008)

Dove Brand Mustard pot From Frank Tea & Spice.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 19, 2008)

The Heinz base ball.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 19, 2008)

Jumbo pepper sauce.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 19, 2008)

Salid dressing.


----------



## madman (Jul 19, 2008)

yo cap very nice love the dovebrand and the pepper sauce !you know that peppersauce is killer! mike


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 19, 2008)

Madman, you've hit on one of my favorite collections!  Now, what do I pick to post?  How many do I post?  Okay, here's my all-time favorite peanut butter ...  York Peanut Butter - featuring the Peanut Cow.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's the reverse, a guy milking the peanut cow....


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 19, 2008)

Do I dare do another one?  Aaaaaaaagh!  Tell me to stop!
 Here's LA Nut Brand ...


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 19, 2008)

The reverse features - what else? - The LA Nuthouse!
 Okay, this looks like a screaming guy attached to a big bumpy thing (rock? peanut?) with LA NUTHOUSE written across it.  If anyone is familiar with this brand, you can fill me in ok? -Tammy


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay, how about just one more...  A nice Wellman Pantry Jar with peanut butter label:


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, maybe just a couple more...
 Golden West 1 & 2 lb jars


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 19, 2008)

JFG and Benn Hubb 1 & 2 lb jars...


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay, this is it - I promise!  just a little Jumbo assortment....


----------



## capsoda (Jul 19, 2008)

Post them all Tammy, post them all. We never get tired of looking at jars.[]


----------



## madman (Jul 19, 2008)

hey tammy very nice sister!! love the la nutt house, oh and the jfgs and ben hubbs nice nice stuff, thanks for sharing  that tall jumbo is very nice also!!  MIKE


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 19, 2008)

Mike
 Great topic chico.  Here is the only peanut butter jar I have ever found.  It's an early one.  Found last winter w/Tigue.  Who would buy that little amount of da butta.


----------



## madman (Jul 19, 2008)

yo mad very nice bro! i dont no what the deal is on the small p nut butters samples or just cheaper ? ive found more small than large great jar thanks mike


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 20, 2008)

heres my only peanut butter in my collection right now, Im a lucky guy []. If anyone has a lead on a lid let me know!


----------



## madman (Jul 20, 2008)

hey tammy, heres a couple jfg product jars i got recently, i dig a 30s 40s dump, and find these jars by the 100s of course no lables left  so it was cool to get these for 2bucks jars date 1939 1940 mike


----------



## madman (Jul 27, 2008)

bump bump bump cmon guys and gals i know theres more labled jars out there ....... please post  mayo mustard  pickles vinegar 
  whatever food stuff,  embossed jars also pertaining to food products, mike


----------



## carling (Jul 28, 2008)

Don't know just how old this Red Wing preserves jar is, if anyone knows I'd appreciate it.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey Ben, Why you always gotta post some weird bottle. Don't you ever dig anything normal???? [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 28, 2008)

Love the Red Wing Strawberry Jam - you don't have a jar rings box like that do you, Ben?  Here's our two shelves full of peanut butter jars.  PB&J anyone?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 28, 2008)

Now, how about some honey to go with it?


----------



## woody (Jul 28, 2008)

Here's everyones favorite.
 If you've ever dug in New England you've probably dug your share of these.
 Just recently picked some up with labels, though.


----------



## woody (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is another varient.


----------



## madman (Jul 28, 2008)

very nice guys and gal  lets see some more! mike


----------



## madman (Jul 28, 2008)

anybody have any white house jars or jugs with lables on them?? mike


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 29, 2008)

How about some Wan-Eta cocoa?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's some more cocoa, Opler Bros., Rath Cocoa Co., Up-to-Date Cocoa, Horlicks Malted Milk, Borden's Malted Milk


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 29, 2008)

Start-em young - here's some Baby foods!  Amber Cereal Milk, Mellin's,  Maine Condensed Milk, Aroostook Condensed Milk, Baby Brand Condensed Milk (with box), and my favorite - Eskay's Albumenized Food for Infants and Invalids.  If anyone wants to try it, the contents are still in the jar...


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 29, 2008)

You guys are going to have to tell me to stop....  Here's some baking powder:  Newman's, Holman's, Ayers & Lewis - plus labeled Wabash Brand and Blue Ribbon.  Both the last jars are Ball Perfect Masons with contents...


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 29, 2008)

Some more ingredients for you cooks, how about some lard?  Gold Brand Pure Leaf Lard (2) and Choice Pure Leaf Lard:


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 29, 2008)

No meal is complete without a main course, so here's some meat:


----------



## madman (Jul 29, 2008)

hey tammy and lobey very nice! heres a chef jar from the berdan co. toledo ohio mike


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 29, 2008)

Condiments anyone?  Mustards - Flaccus, French's & Dove Brand


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice Chef jar Mike!  Weren't you the one asking about vinegar?  Sorry, no labels on my White Houses


----------



## capsoda (Jul 29, 2008)

> Pure Leaf Lard


 
 Mmmmm, leaf lard. Wanna know what it is???


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 29, 2008)

Maybe some marmalade with that peanut butter?  Wellman Table Service jar with marmalade label...


----------



## madman (Jul 29, 2008)

hey tammy very nice!  wow super nice stuff there! this is what i set out to do killer !!!! more more more! anybody else wheres lc! hey cap dig some out! mike


----------



## madman (Jul 29, 2008)

found these in an old house not super old but cool mike


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay Warren, I'll bite - what exactly IS leaf lard?  Guess I'll have some pancakes while I wait, with some syrup of course...


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 29, 2008)

How about some stoneware jars?  Horseradish, cheese & olives:


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 29, 2008)

More stoneware:  preserves & bug killer!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 29, 2008)

Time to clean up?  White King washes everything!!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 29, 2008)

And, of course, the men adjourn to the parlor to have a smoke:


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 29, 2008)

I assume gauze & other medicinal jars do count?  When you get tired of these, you better let me know cuz there's way more than this!!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm only uploading one photo of coffee jars, y'all know I have a lot of coffee jars!  If you tell me you want to see more, be prepared!!


----------



## madman (Jul 30, 2008)

hey tammy wow!  you have a very nice collection! very impressive  mike


----------



## madman (Aug 10, 2008)

hey tammy thought you might like to see these pix of the original jfg buildings they are being made into condos slash apartments thought id get some pix before they ruin the paint mike


----------



## madman (Aug 10, 2008)

this is the orig biulding the white building was purchased later to expand operations this is a later slogan on the orig building


----------



## madman (Aug 10, 2008)

rear of building


----------



## madman (Aug 10, 2008)

another


----------



## madman (Aug 17, 2008)

heres a 1945 benn hubb i dug its round  mike


----------



## glass man (Aug 18, 2008)

I had a "PETER PAN" jar that I sold that had a woman in a sorta robin hood outfit and she had a bow fixing to shoot an arrow. HAS anyone seen that one?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Mike, Way cool on the JFG Photos.  It can be easy to forget these things we collect actually come from real brick-and-mortar buildings!  Our computer's been in the shop for about a week, so hope to be back posting again soon - Tammy


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 19, 2008)

Mike - that half pound Benn-Hubb is a real cutie, let me know when you'd like to send it to another good home!  Keep me in mind when you find the next one!  -t.


----------



## madman (Aug 19, 2008)

hey tammy, thanks! i thought youd like those pix, and the benn hubb if i get another ill let you know , hey glassman ya mean like this?


----------



## glass man (Aug 20, 2008)

ALMOST,MADMAN! SAME OUTFIT ETC,'cept she was shooting a bow .


----------



## madman (Aug 24, 2008)

come on guys more??????? mike


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay Mike, you asked for more... Your cute little Benn Hubb made me take a look at some of my mini jars, so here ya go from the left:  Ben Hur spice jar, Burma Shave mini with bank slot lid, quarter pint plain jar, One of the Blue Plate Fine Foods quarter pint, Horlick's labeled malted milk tablets --


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 26, 2008)

H & K spice jars, 3 of them complete with original contents and salesman's sample case in the background.  The bullet shaped lids are marked in quarter teaspoon measurements.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 26, 2008)

Salt & Pepper shakers advertising Falstaff Beer.  I'm not sure they still fit the category?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 26, 2008)

And now, I almost forgot my all-time favorite labeled - and embossed jar - first the label side:


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 26, 2008)

And now the embossed side.  It is a pint...


----------



## madman (Aug 27, 2008)

hey tammy very nice! post whatever you want, i guess its just you and me??? but well keep it to just jars, you have a killer collection  heres some of my blue plates, all dug in a 1941 dump i believe these were also a white stores product  mike


----------



## madman (Aug 27, 2008)

hey tammy, weve been digging this 1935- 41 dump for awhile found some jumbos, alot of blueplates tons of jfgs, but very few of these i was wondering if you had any info on this jar? the front diamond panel is unembossed   jelly?? mike


----------



## ajohn (Aug 29, 2008)

Does this count?


----------



## ajohn (Aug 29, 2008)

There we go.I'll get the hang of this yet!


----------



## madman (Aug 29, 2008)

hey john welcome! oh yea that counts very nice! mike


----------



## madman (Oct 13, 2008)

heres one i dug recently  mike


----------



## madman (Oct 13, 2008)

the base


----------



## glass man (Oct 14, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> hey tammy, thanks! i thought youd like those pix, and the benn hubb if i get another ill let you know , hey glassman ya mean like this?


    I FOUND MINE AND I WAS WRONG ABOUT A LADY SHOOTING A ARROW.{MY MIND IS BAD!} MINE IS DERBY PETER PAN CRUNCY PEANUT BUTTER ,WITH A BLUE LABLE AND NT. WT. 12 oz.AND YES THE LADY IS THERE! BEEN TAKING THIS TO THE LOCAL BOTTLE SHOW YEAR AFTER YEAR AND NO ONE WILL BUY IT. ONLY GOT $10 MAYBE TOO MUCH! WILL TRY $5 THIS YEAR! COURSE IT AIN'T GOT THE TOP AND I RECKON THAT MAKES A BIG OLE DIFFERENCE! ALSO THE EDGES OF THE LABEL HAS SOME SLIGHT TEARS.KEEP EM COMING I WANDER BACK HERE FROM TIME TO TIME!


----------



## Thehumanbackhoe (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is the only Food Jar that I have BIG BIG Pickel


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 14, 2008)

This has been a great thread, learned a lot!


----------



## madman (Oct 14, 2008)

hey steve feel free to post some food containers you have love to see um mike


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Mike, sorry I haven't posted any new photos for you.  Seems our 10 year old Gateway finally gave it up, though it served us well.  We have a shiny new Dell now with a big screen and everything - only thing is, it shoulda come with training wheels...  it's taking me a while to find my way around again.  You've been posting some pretty cool stuff here.  As for that paneled jar, I've never seen one with a label so have no idea what came in it.  Is that one smaller than a pint?  If it's a pint, you've got some big hands. I've seen it in quart but that's all.  What sizes are all those Blue Plates?  I've got a quart & pint and another that's maybe a quarter pint.  Did have a half pint but haven't been able to find it since the last time we moved.  Enough rambling - it's good to be back!  -Tammy


----------



## madman (Oct 26, 2008)

hey tammy yep its a pint, as for the blue plates im gonna say biggest to smallest lol  were tossing them need any? mike


----------



## tftfan (Oct 29, 2008)

Mike, nice,,,stuff. Here are a couple. This seems to be the place to ask, what are they ? Thanks,  Micah


----------



## tftfan (Oct 29, 2008)

,


----------



## madman (Oct 29, 2008)

hey micah, thanks for posting,  both bottles are def food products the aqua one is a good example of an early machine made bottle, the jar that reads best foods  may have been a grocerystore brand, i think they had bestfoods in the south i guessing both were condiment bottles mike


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Mike, if you haven't pitched those Blue Plates yet, I'll take 'em.  At least that big one - gotta be bigger than a quart, plus the little guys.  Dont really need the pint & quart - but I'd take 'em before you send 'em back to the dump.  Email me shipping cost to 95662 - my id at yahoo.  I know there's a "contact member" in here someplace but I can't get the hang of it.  Take care, Tammy


----------



## madman (Nov 5, 2008)

hey tammy, hey weve been pitching them at the dump, dont hardly ever find that large size blue plates, they got to be rare,  just like the two pound jfgs, never dug a two pound ben hubb either, just the smaller sizes, times were tough in ww2 my guess the smaller jars were cheap... if i get another its yours, heres some more any ideas on the barrels  mike


----------



## madman (Nov 5, 2008)

two pound jfg peanut butters rare


----------



## madman (Nov 5, 2008)

hey tammy any idea on these? mike


----------



## madman (Nov 5, 2008)

1941 jfgs all dug


----------



## madman (Nov 5, 2008)

older and newer ben hubbs


----------



## madman (Nov 5, 2008)

what did these contain????


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Mike, okay okay, I tried...  Anyway, looks like maybe you have an extra of that 2 pound JFG globe jar.  You sure don't need 2 of 'em do ya? I know where it could find a happy home.  I think the barrel type jars are pickles and the figurals are probably candy, but couldn't give you a brand name on any of 'em.  I'll have to take another look around & see what other goodies I might have.  That's a pretty prolific dump you found there! - Tammy


----------



## capsoda (Nov 7, 2008)

The one in the center was a juice flavored drink and the to guys were penut butter (the one winking) and honey. At least those are some of the products that came in them.


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2008)

hey warren thanks for the info, but why the angled base looks as if you were to tip it forward  wierd mike


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2008)

hey tammy im going digging soon ill grab some little blue plates for ya  mike


----------

